# ASUS Backplate mit Fullcover Waterblock entfernen ?



## SmeXxiii (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei meine erste Custom WaKü zu erstellen.

Muss man beim EK Waterblocks Fullcover Block die Backplate der Grafikkarte ( 1080ti Strix ) abnehmen oder kann man diese weiter nutzen wenn der Kühler aufgebaut ist ?


----------



## Breyten (13. Mai 2017)

So wie ich es in der Anleitung sehe, kannste die Backplate nicht wiederverwenden, denn die ist vorne verschraubt und der Kühler benutzt die Bohrungen der Backplate als Befestigung. Wenn du willst kannste die EK-Backplate dazukaufen.


----------



## Crash-Over (14. Mai 2017)

die musst du abnehmen weil meistens die hersteller die middleplate (Spannungswandler Rams usw )verschrauben und das ist bei asus der fall  wenn der Raff mal ein teardown von jeder gpu anfertigen  würde würde man das sehen und nicht so drunter schauen


----------

